
Will Ridesharing Be Free by 2021? The Startup Ad Platform Vugo Says Yes - jlbbellefeuille
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068575/will-ride-hail-be-free-by-2021-the-startup-ad-platform-vugo-says-yes
======
RangerScience
God, I hope not. This is one of the main reasons I _avoid_ cabs at this point.

One of the best tips I got was to carry about a headphone jack, sans
headphones (take an old pair and cut the jack off) - plug that into the ad
unit to mute it.

~~~
owebmaster
There is a market for free ride. You are paying, so you would have opted-out
from ads :)

Society is fullying assimiling Internet. If ads is the best business model
online, it will also be the best business model in the real world as it
becomes 100% connected.

